

Better for employers and employees alike: BYOD is the way of the future - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/better-for-employers-and-employees-alike-byod-is-the-way-of-the-future-2011-07-18

======
johngalt
The problem with BYOD is that it's in the businesses interest to ensure all
employees have the same tools/capabilities. If I'm sending a document to a co-
worker should I have to guess what format his device will be capable of
receiving/displaying? Not everyone is capable of owning and maintaining the
proper equipment. If employees are asked to meet a certain minimum standard on
their own, what are you going to do for those who can't or won't? Conversely
if you ask IT to support any device brought to them, you'll end up spending
more than just buying a standardized device to begin with.

The success or failure of a BYOD based system would be based on how low you
can set the functional standards bar combined with the average tech capability
of your users. If you've got an organization of geeks, and all that's expected
is email/voice/texting then BYOD works. Conversely if you've got an
organization of low tech skill users, and business
critical/complicated/proprietary apps then BYOD will fail. How poor would UPS
delivery be if every driver brought their own bar code scanner?

------
msluyter
Rats. I was hoping a new "Bring Your Own Dog" trend was on the rise.

